# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Eκκλησία-Μαρτύριο- Σταύρωση. ΖΗΤΩ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!

## δελφίνι

Έχω ξαναμιλήσει για αυτό το θέμα αλλά η κατάστασή μου είναι μαρτυρική. Στενοχωριέμαι πάρα πολύ μέχρι που θα πεθάνω από την στενοχώρια μου. Λοιπόν εγώ σταυρώθηκα σαν τον Χριστό στην εκκλησία που πηγαίνω. Και εξηγώ: Από τα 14 μου πηγαίνω σε μία εκκλησία με το παλιό, τώρα είμαι 38. Εκεί μέσα γίνανε πολλά όπως ότι έκλεψα τον γκόμενο μιας φίλης μου από εκεί μέσα. Από εκεί μέσα με ζητήσανε κάποιοι να με παντρευτούνε όταν ήμουνα πολύ μικρή στα 16-18 και εγώ δεν δέχτηκα αυτοί παντρευτήκανε και κάνανε οικογένειες. Πήγαινα με την μαμά μου εκεί. Το θέμα ότι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έγιναν άσχημα πράγματα στην ζωή μου όπως πχ ότι αρρώστησε ο αδελφός μου και δεν πήγε κανονικά στο σχολείο κτλ και εγώ έβρισα κάποιους από εκεί μέσα. Όλα αυτά είχανε σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην με θέλουνε καθόλου τα κορίτσια που πηγαίνουνε εκεί αλλά και κανένας από εκεί μέσα. Δεν με κάνουνε φίλη τους στο φβ ενώ μεταξύ τους κάνουνε παρέα. Με περιθωριοποιήσανε και δεν με δέχονται πουθενά. Η οικογένεια της φίλης μου το καταλαβαίνω γιατί την πείραξα αλλά αφού λέει ότι με συγχώρεσε ένα γεια δεν θα έπρεπε να μου λέει τουλάχιστον το λιγότερο κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είμασταν και φίλες να πίναμε και καφέ μαζί αλλά μάλλον δεν γίνεται. Το γεγονός ότι έκλεψα τον γκόμενο της φίλης μου επηρέασε πάρα πολύ την ζωή μου μέχρι που την κατέστρεψε μπορώ να πω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αισθάνομαι ένας κατεστραμμένος άνθρωπος και δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται από αυτό ή από όλα τα άλλα. Ή ήταν να μου συμβεί. Πραγματικά βρίσκομαι σε αδιέξοδο και δεν ξέρω πως θα βγώ από αυτό το χοντρό το λούκι.
Κανένας δεν μου μιλάει από εκεί μέσα και με πιάνει το παράπανω γιατί;;;;; Τόσα χρόνια δεν εκτιμήσανε τίποτα από μένα;;;;; Δεν αξίζω τίποτα;;; Πρέπει να είμαι ειδική περίπτωση ανθρώπου σαν και εμένα να μην υπάρχει άλλος γιατί αυτά που μου συνέβησαν εκεί μέσα που εκπροσωπούνε μια μικρή κοινωνία του έξω κόσμου δεν συνέβησανε σε κανέναν πουθενά και ποτέ μόνο σε μένα συμβαίνουνε αυτά δενν πρέπει να αξίζω μία σαν άνθρωπος για να μου συμβαίνουνε τέτοια πράγματα πραγματικά τρελά πράγματα μόνο που δεν με δείρανε.

----------


## kramel36-has-been-deleted

λυπησου μας....

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Έχω ξαναμιλήσει για αυτό το θέμα αλλά η κατάστασή μου είναι μαρτυρική. Στενοχωριέμαι πάρα πολύ μέχρι που θα πεθάνω από την στενοχώρια μου. Λοιπόν εγώ σταυρώθηκα σαν τον Χριστό στην εκκλησία που πηγαίνω. Και εξηγώ: Από τα 14 μου πηγαίνω σε μία εκκλησία με το παλιό, τώρα είμαι 38. Εκεί μέσα γίνανε πολλά όπως ότι έκλεψα τον γκόμενο μιας φίλης μου από εκεί μέσα. Από εκεί μέσα με ζητήσανε κάποιοι να με παντρευτούνε όταν ήμουνα πολύ μικρή στα 16-18 και εγώ δεν δέχτηκα αυτοί παντρευτήκανε και κάνανε οικογένειες. Πήγαινα με την μαμά μου εκεί. Το θέμα ότι όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έγιναν άσχημα πράγματα στην ζωή μου όπως πχ ότι αρρώστησε ο αδελφός μου και δεν πήγε κανονικά στο σχολείο κτλ και εγώ έβρισα κάποιους από εκεί μέσα. Όλα αυτά είχανε σαν αποτέλεσμα να μην με θέλουνε καθόλου τα κορίτσια που πηγαίνουνε εκεί αλλά και κανένας από εκεί μέσα. Δεν με κάνουνε φίλη τους στο φβ ενώ μεταξύ τους κάνουνε παρέα. Με περιθωριοποιήσανε και δεν με δέχονται πουθενά. Η οικογένεια της φίλης μου το καταλαβαίνω γιατί την πείραξα αλλά αφού λέει ότι με συγχώρεσε ένα γεια δεν θα έπρεπε να μου λέει τουλάχιστον το λιγότερο κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είμασταν και φίλες να πίναμε και καφέ μαζί αλλά μάλλον δεν γίνεται. Το γεγονός ότι έκλεψα τον γκόμενο της φίλης μου επηρέασε πάρα πολύ την ζωή μου μέχρι που την κατέστρεψε μπορώ να πω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αισθάνομαι ένας κατεστραμμένος άνθρωπος και δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται από αυτό ή από όλα τα άλλα. Ή ήταν να μου συμβεί. Πραγματικά βρίσκομαι σε αδιέξοδο και δεν ξέρω πως θα βγώ από αυτό το χοντρό το λούκι.
> Κανένας δεν μου μιλάει από εκεί μέσα και με πιάνει το παράπανω γιατί;;;;; Τόσα χρόνια δεν εκτιμήσανε τίποτα από μένα;;;;; Δεν αξίζω τίποτα;;; Πρέπει να είμαι ειδική περίπτωση ανθρώπου σαν και εμένα να μην υπάρχει άλλος γιατί αυτά που μου συνέβησαν εκεί μέσα που εκπροσωπούνε μια μικρή κοινωνία του έξω κόσμου δεν συνέβησανε σε κανέναν πουθενά και ποτέ μόνο σε μένα συμβαίνουνε αυτά δενν πρέπει να αξίζω μία σαν άνθρωπος για να μου συμβαίνουνε τέτοια πράγματα πραγματικά τρελά πράγματα μόνο που δεν με δείρανε.

----------


## ftatl

ολγακι μας τα χεις κανει τσουρεκια με την εκκλησια με το παλιο ελεος και ειδικα σε αυτη τη κατηγορια που υπαρχουν ατομα που εχουν χασει ανθρωπους το θεμα σου εδω κατανταει τρολ!

----------


## betelgeuse

Ολγακι ακου τι θα κανεις.
Θα εμπλουτισεις το σεναριο με περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες , θα το κανεις σοπουνοπερα , θα το προβαλεις σε κανα καναλι , πχ τηλεφως , για καμμια 15ετια και αφου γινεις διασημη , καποιος θα βρεθει να σε λυπηθει και θα σε παντρευτει. 
Και τοτε θα σκασουν ολες οι καργιες απο την εκκλησια με το παλιο.

----------


## ftatl

> 


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα ε μααααααααα!!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Ολγακι ακου τι θα κανεις.
> Θα εμπλουτισεις το σεναριο με περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες , θα το κανεις σοπουνοπερα , θα το προβαλεις σε κανα καναλι , πχ τηλεφως , για καμμια 15ετια και αφου γινεις διασημη , καποιος θα βρεθει να σε λυπηθει και θα σε παντρευτει. 
> Και τοτε θα σκασουν ολες οι καργιες απο την εκκλησια με το παλιο.


Αν θελει να εμπλουτισει το σεναριο μπορει να απευθυνθει και σε εμενα,ηδη εχω καποια πραγματα στο μυαλο μου!

----------


## kramel36-has-been-deleted

> Αν θελει να εμπλουτισει το σεναριο μπορει να απευθυνθει και σε εμενα,ηδη εχω καποια πραγματα στο μυαλο μου!


Το δικο σου σεναριο δεν θα ειναι σαπουνοπερα αλλα θριλερακι... :P :P

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπέρα Ολγακιμου¨), θα ελεγα να καμεις το εξης! πρωταση είναι ετσι, μην νευριάσεις!!¨), εξαλου φορουμ είναι εδώ, κι μας εχεις δωσει το θαρρος να μηλαμε ελευθερα νομιζω, το αντιθετο τωτες ζητω συγχωρεση!από σενα κι από το ιερο χωρο που παγαινετε¨)
λοιπον θα ελεγα να πας από εκει κανα βραδυ -όπως κι τωρα,σαββατοβραδο , εκει θα γινετε χαμος!!- βαλε κατι "ελαφρυ" ! , ζεστη ! αρα κομπλε να φαινετε η να τονιζετε καμια καμπυλη!!πηγαινε λοιπον στον οικο του θεου!! που να βαλει το χερι του! παρεπιπτωντος θα σαν ομορφο το ονομα του καταστήματος ,- η ταμπελα να γραφει ! - κλαμπ-ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΘΕΟς ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΤΟΥ!!- ¨) 
μπες λοιπον μεσα! χαμογελαστη!με ομορφη κινηση ,το βαδισμα της γατας! η γοβα να γλυστραει στις φλοκατες ! κανοντας νευνατα χαιρετα των γυναικονητη! κι υστηρα με μισο χαμογελο κι βλεμα!! το ιδιο καμε κι στον ανδρονητη!, στα μικτα! κι τελος στα αναμικτα!. 
αραξε μπαρα,μονη, κατσε εκει που σημαδευει το φως! κοντα στις ακτιδες τις ντισκομπαλ¨),παραγκελε κανενα τζιν με παγο!! 
για αρχη ασε κανα αγορακι να σου την πεσει! να τα εχεις "καλεσει "όμως με ομορφιες! να μην τα εχεις "φωναξει"!! ενοω με ομορφο τροπο να τους δωσεις να καταλαβουν ότι ελευθερ`α πλισιαζετε , μην τα κοζαρεις στα ματια! να τα βλεφαρίζεις δλδη!! 
παιξε με τον λογο, κι το χαμογελοσου!! ασε την κινηση να τραβηξει τα βλεματα των υπολοιποων ανδρων ! εδώ θελει προσοχη!! θα ελεγα το κορμακι σου να "μηλαει " γλυκα ,όχι προκλητικα! μην ξεχνας!!! σε εκκλησεια ειμαστε!!! θα μας καψει ο θεος!!!!!!!!! σαν μηλας την γλωσσα του σωματος !το νουσου στα "σαρδάμ"! δλδη να ακκιζετε το κορμακισου!! όχι να λιγιετε!να κουνιετε!δεν θελεις να φερεις ασχημα κουτσομπολια του παρελθωντος μονομιάς! αστα να ερθουν με παραπωνο από τις μελουσες ζωντοχειρες!! γτ αποψε είναι η εκδικηση σου!!! 
το επομενο βημα θα ελεγα να είναι -σε βοηθεια με το 2-3 ποτηρακι που θα σου δωσει κι την ντοπατου!- το επομενο βημα λοιπον θα είναι του στυλ, "ο.κ. αγορια ,παιξατε ,στην ακρη τωρα , να ερθουν μετα από το φιλημα στην εικονα,ναερθουν οι ανδρες!! αστους να ερθουν μολις φυγουν τα αγορια, -θα τα καμεις εσυ να "φυγουν" -σαν λοιπον εχεις γυρησει πλατη ,στην μπαρα, ασε με πιο προχο βλεμα -εκει θελει βλεματα κι όχι βλεφαρισματα- να ερθουν οιο ανδρες!! κι αφησε το υποσυνείδητο σου να οδηγει. 
Εάν όλα πανε καλα, αμα οι ανδρες πινουν ,κι αμα γεμιζουνε τα σφηνάκια συνεχως¨)αστο να γινετε λιγάκι απλα εσυ μην μεθυσεις , πινε νερο με κάθε σφηνακι κι σιγα σιγα να τα καταιβαζεις εν αναγκη να τα κρατας λιγο στο στωμα ¨).
Ελπιζω να πανε όλα γραμμαα! να τσουλάει γλυκα κι ρομαντικα, να βαλει κι ο πεντα"δυναμος το χεριτου!¨) .Αν βρεις κανα αξιο του λογου του παλικαρι καμε ντραμπα δεκαψιφιο αριθμο κι ελαφρα "σπασε" γτ. το αξιο παληκαρι δε θα είναι αξιο αν σε βλεπει να γλεντας από καρδιας σου! νομιζω δλδη . βεβαια σκοπος είναι να κερδισεις εκτιμηση, να αναιβασεις την αυτοπεπηθεσησου σαν γυναικα! αφου όταν μια ομορφη κοπελα εχει μελαγχοληση , κανωντας τα παραπανου ξανα βρησκει τον εαυτο της, βλεπει ότι ακομα οι ανδρες την ποθουν κι ολοι μεσα θε να μπουν,,, βλεπει ότι οι συνάδελφες της ζηλευουν αρα , ακομα είναι ομορφη κι ζωηρη!! ετσι λοιπον φευγει ενώ εχει αναψει ένα μαγαζι!! φευγει κι παει να κοιμηθη σπιτι της ομοεφα κι καλα!!
Ειτε θα εχει διπλα της το άλλο της μισο να είναι μισοψυχος, κι πικραμένος!!αφου το άλλο του μισο ,,,,, ειτε είναι ελευθερη και απλα ξερει ότι μετραει αρα δεν είναι αναγκη να τρεξει για να βρει το "λημανι" ώστε να μην γινει" στο ραφι" .
καπως ετσι είναι στο μαγαζι η ζωη σας ,αλλα καπως ετσι είναι κι στο μεγαλο μαγαζι , εκει που ολοι χωρουμε!! 
Υ.Γ. ζητω συγνωμη για τα λογια που μπορει να ηταν καπως προσβλητηκα προς εσενα φιλημου, αλλα αληθεια σου το λεω δεν ειχα δολο να σε φερω σε ασχημο μερος, ειχα μονο σκοπο να σε φερω σε χαβαλέ κι να σε καμω να ευθημησεις, το ιδιο κι για τις -τους υπολοιπες-υπους συμφορμητες μας!! μην να ηθελα να σε παρομοιωσω με ανοιχτοποδαρουσα!! αυτά κι ευχομαι να κανει κανενα παρτυ καλο το μαγαζι ώστε να ερθουμε , κι πριν κλεισει το χειμονιατικο ,δλδη πριν καταιβει παραλια το μαγαζι!! γτ. εκει θα είναι τελειως χουυυ!!¨))χεχεχε

----------


## κοπέλα93

Τι διάολο είναι αυτό;; μιά ασυναρτησία και μισή

----------


## Deleted-member-220416

Kάποιος έκοψε τα χάπια...!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

Eγω παλι νομιζω οτι η μονη εξηγηση ειναι οτι μας κανει πλακα .

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> Eγω παλι νομιζω οτι η μονη εξηγηση ειναι οτι μας κανει πλακα .


Μάγος είσαι ή θεός?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Μάγος είσαι ή θεός?


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKGDBoAkfUA

----------


## ODYSSEAS1976

> 


Αχαχαχαχαχα!Πες μου...ποσο ΘΕΑ μπορει να εισαι??Εχω λιωσει εδω κ κανα δεκαλεπτο!

----------


## favvel

ντροπή σας που την κοροϊδεύετε..μπορεί να μην ταιριάζετε με τον τρόπο που σκέφτεται αλλά δε χρειάζεται να τις το δείχνετε με αυτόν τον τρόπο..
Είναι πολύ ωραίο να μην κρίνουμε τον άλλον όχι από φόβο επειδή θα κριθούμε αλλά επειδή αισθανόμαστε ότι κάνουμε κάτι καλό κι έχουμε καθαρή τη συνείδησή μας..
Για μας δλδ να το κάνουμε..
Τώρα μπορεί το Ολγάκι1975 να μην είναι τόσο αθώο όσο παρουσιάζεται και να λέει ψέματα..να πλάθει δλδ διάφορες τραγελαφικές ιστορίες για να περνάει την ώρα της..Μπορεί να συμβαίνει και αυτό..

----------


## δελφίνι

> ντροπή σας που την κοροϊδεύετε..μπορεί να μην ταιριάζετε με τον τρόπο που σκέφτεται αλλά δε χρειάζεται να τις το δείχνετε με αυτόν τον τρόπο..
> Είναι πολύ ωραίο να μην κρίνουμε τον άλλον όχι από φόβο επειδή θα κριθούμε αλλά επειδή αισθανόμαστε ότι κάνουμε κάτι καλό κι έχουμε καθαρή τη συνείδησή μας..
> Για μας δλδ να το κάνουμε..
> Τώρα μπορεί το Ολγάκι1975 να μην είναι τόσο αθώο όσο παρουσιάζεται και να λέει ψέματα..να πλάθει δλδ διάφορες τραγελαφικές ιστορίες για να περνάει την ώρα της..Μπορεί να συμβαίνει και αυτό..


Σε ευχαριστώ, γίνανε όμως όλα αυτά σε όλα τα άτομα της εκκλησίας όχι μόνο σε μένα.

----------

